

Thoughts on SimpleDB, DynamoDB and Cassandra - thamer
http://perfcap.blogspot.com/2012/01/thoughts-DynamoDBon-simpledb-dynamodb-and.html

======
bunderbunder
Correct URL: [http://perfcap.blogspot.com/2012/01/thoughts-on-simpledb-
dyn...](http://perfcap.blogspot.com/2012/01/thoughts-on-simpledb-dynamodb-
and.html)

------
mark_l_watson
For me, best take-away advice: 1. it is easy to start with DynamoDB and later
move to Cassandra, taking advantage of DynamoDB's ease of getting started
with. 2. Cassandra does not scale down well to small apps, but DynamoDB does.

